# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Vegitasi filter. ini dia tanamannya

## spirulina

orang biasa menamakannya antanang, pegagan atau payung2an. tanaman ini berhasiat pula untuk menurunkan darah tinggi agar rendah, cara konsumsi dimakan atau dilalap begitu saja.

Ada yg punya foto tanaman sebagai filter silahkan sambung disini!
eceng gondok
kapu-kapu
lotus
teratai
bambu air/bambu rejeki

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arie_78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Desiderious

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> Ada pegagan tapi berbeda dng foto pegagan yg diekspos om Spirulina. Bentuk seperti tapal kuda, hidup di tanah lembab, tepi selokan/sungai. Pegagan ini dinyatakan sangat berkhasiat, bahkan bisa menambah daya ingat seperti Gingko Biloba. Adakah Pegagan yg diekspos om Spirulina sama dgn ini tapi dari jenis lain (mis.Pegagan Air)


d upload aja foto nya om biar bisa d bandingin.

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arie_78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arie_78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

> Lho,lotus ama teratai Laen toh.tak pikir selama ini sama.. He3x.. Klo soal hama biasanya meninggalkan jejak.tp klo kematiannya krn daunnya menguning itu yg susah..


Memang beda sih..... kalo Lotus diterjemahkan ke Indonesia : Teratai....bedanya... kalo Teratai diterjemahkan ke Indonesia : tetep Teratai....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tapegorengwedangjahe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

om awal, kalo kolam nya air jalan.. kira2 perlu gak pake filter vegitasi??

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Pak bisa tolong dijelaskan lbh detail tanaman mana yang perlu matahari dan yang mana yang tidak. Kalo bambu air dan papyrus bagus gak pak sbg veggie filter dan apakah perlu kena matahari?

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> Pak bisa tolong dijelaskan lbh detail tanaman mana yang perlu matahari dan yang mana yang tidak. Kalo bambu air dan papyrus bagus gak pak sbg veggie filter dan apakah perlu kena matahari?
> 
> 
> Rata2 tanaman sy rasa memerlukan matahari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah emang bner seh pasti dimakan tapi kan bisa diakalin kalo g seh dikasih pipa lagi jadi ikannya ga bisa makanin tanemannya tapi air bisa menyerap lewat pasir silikanya (dalem batu tabur putih) dan lewat atas pipanya, neh posting gambarnya

sorry baru pulang kantor jadi cuma pake camera hp agak gelap udah malem seh,  ::

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

kalo dari daunnya kaya kalla lily,hehe..bener ga bos?btw sebagian tanaman saya daunnya sebagian ada yang menguning,apa terlalu kepanasan yah,tapi saya sudah beri penaung di atas kolamnya,ada yang tau kenapa bisa jadi kuning?

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

bah pengalaman setelah pakai beberapa tanaman..alang-alang airnya seh keren tapi bunganya aduh serbuk sarinya bisa ngotorin permukaan kolam,emang seh tinggal tambah air buat buangnya,tapi gatau berbahaya ga buat kesehatan ikan kalo kemakan,trus irisnya kayanya kebanyakan kena sinar matahari sebagian layu,bambu air paling top seh kayanya belum ada masalah kecuali kesenggol pada putus doank batangnya

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## endi1999e

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Pohon kelapa jadi Vegifilter   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## riderman

Oom bisa tampilkan gambar ini lagi gak? saya gak kebagian nih, hhe.. maaf kalo merepotkan




> yah emang bner seh pasti dimakan tapi kan bisa diakalin kalo g seh dikasih pipa lagi jadi ikannya ga bisa makanin tanemannya tapi air bisa menyerap lewat pasir silikanya (dalem batu tabur putih) dan lewat atas pipanya, neh posting gambarnya
> 
> sorry baru pulang kantor jadi cuma pake camera hp agak gelap udah malem seh,





> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> Om QuickLIne, boleh donk difotoin dari deket iris air nya, gak keliatan om, dan penasaran  
> 
> 
> saya lagi di kantor jadi ga bisa fotoin,lagian yang saya baru berbunga yang typha kalo iris berbunganya ada musimnya.cuma saya ada gambar close up gambar tanamannya
> iris
> 
> typha
> ...



kalo bisa pake imageshack atau photobucket aja om biar tahan lama, hhe

----------


## riderman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## riderman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

treatment khusus sebelum veggie filter ini kita pakai apa aja ya om?
takutnya malah bawa penyakit,   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

kalo menurut saya om
mendingan cari tahu
apakah penyebab amoniak berlebihan
sehingga proses nitrifikasi tidak berjalan dengan lancar
arus kah?
BD kah?
sistem filterisasi kah?
over populasi kah?
hmmmmmmm.........
coba om, foto n upload or gambar sistem arus di kolam[/quote]

ky nya over populate , kolam 1.2 ton, 4chamber filter total 0.5ton +1800bioball, ikan koi nya 22 ekor ukuran 10-18cm, ikan komet 20-an (ini ikan dari kolam lama  ) lom lagi manfish, barb, sumatra, sword fish, platy dll..... (ya demen koi nya baru2 ini) yg pada tewas ikan koi ukuran gede..... gejala nya sih busa dari surface skimmer warna kuning dan banyak, coba siram ke tanaman jadi subur ..., kolam sebelum nya tanpa aerator dan veggie filter, lumut mayan banyak.... ikan mati ga ada gejala kutuan, kerusakan fisik/ gejala fisik aneh, badan ikan kaku/keras, kloikan mati nya dibiarkan di luar, ada darah warna merah kecoklatan keluar dari insang, ikan gede cendrung berkumpul di pancuran air, ikan mati pada sore hari atau pagi hari, puncak nya waktu kadar oksigen aer berkurang drastis ky nya. sebelum mati ikan knya kena swimbloader bbrp menit trus rip.

setelah 4hari di kasi aerator di dua titik + 1 melati aer yg akar nya udah sebanyak satu pot (tanaman di taruh di pot aer sepanjag 2.7meter dari filter menuju ke ujung kolam, seukuran talang aer). busa dari surface skimmer udah ga kuning dan sedikit, nafsu makan ikan udah rakus kembali ikan udah ga ada yg mati (setelah 11 tewas ., mana udah jinak bisa hand feed pula), lumut berkurang, dasar kolam lebih bersih, kotoran terdorong aerator ke bd ky nya.
sementara ini mo pesen apu2/kapu2 ke tukang aer buat di filter chamber, eceng gondok di pot aer, mo bikin filter sedotan dia 10mm disusun/dilem ky sarang lebah (soal nya fiter ane cuma biobal 1800pcs, lagian bioball kotoran gampang nyangkut en ribet jg bersihkannya). dah ngitung ssa pipet dia 10 itu (359.2788 m2/m3) 1.8x dibanding bioball , ngitung nya pake autocad  ::  , klo dia 4mm itu (900.7027m2/m3) 4.5x bioball  ::  , klo dia 8mm (448.2547m2/m3) 2.2x bioball ngitung na cuma luas permukaan di dalam pipet, yg diluar ga dihitung, pake yg dia 10 biar ga pegel ngelem nya  ::  klo ukuran 4mm itu utuk ukuran 1mx1m dibutuhan pipet 71.712 sedotan (ngitung pake autocad  ) dijamin pegel ngelem nya  :: 

mesti banyak belajar lg nih , pengen nya sih kolam alami hemat energi  :: 

lom sempat foto, dah malem soal nya....

----------


## Hallaz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## madkur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## madkur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hinawat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hinawat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

baru denger saia ada ​filtrasi namanya algae scrubber

----------


## llumunon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kolamijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

